# Sealant for screw holes



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
What is the best sealant for applying to holes before fixing screw?
Is silicon ok?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sikaflex 512 - avaialble at all good accessory shops :roll:


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Sealant*

Hi
Thanks for that.
Is this not permanent then, just a sort of mastic?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

permanent as anything might be - main thing is it's flexible and doesn't set hard.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Sealant*

Hi
Thanks again.
I only wish to stop damp getting in. I don't wish the thing I am fixing to be permanently bonded.
How do you remove it?
Regards


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

white spirit & alot of patience 8)


----------

